# GOING OUT FOR BUSINESS SALE



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

NEED TO SELL NEW CHROME HEAVY DUTY MOTORS
VENTED BEARING CAP--BRAND NEW--$75 PLUS SHIPPING









REVERSE DEEP CUPS--NEW--$32 PLUS SHIPPING









POWER BALLS--NEW--$48 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Price on motor and pair of reverse deeps shipped to 93444


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

pm me price plus shipping cost to 93441.... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Great deals Here


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Gonna be cleanin out the storage :biggrin: CHECK BACK GOT MORE TO POST
LOW LOW PRICES :wow:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 16 2010, 10:34 PM~19088029
> *Gonna be cleanin out the storage :biggrin: CHECK BACK GOT MORE TO POST
> LOW LOW PRICES :wow:
> *


looking for some basic black tanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How many motors u got in stock?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

power balls shipped to 94509? any chrome tanks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ill take a set of reverse deep cups shipped to 10803


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

yeah x2 how many motors u have


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 18 2010, 01:33 PM~19101706
> *yeah x2 how many motors u have
> *


X4


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

PAYPAL READY SHIPPED USPS PRIORITY


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

THANKS FOR ALL THE PURCHASES :biggrin: LEAVE FEEDBACK WHEN YOU GET YOUR GOODIES


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

16 inch cils ?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

STEEL SHOWTIME BLOCK 1" PORT NEW $60 PLUS PRIORITY SHIPPING $10.95









USED CHROME TANKS $15 EA PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

DELTA DUMPS NEW IN BOX $40 EACH PLUS SHIPPING PRIORITY USPS $5.95









I CAN SHIP TWO FOR THE SAME SHIPPING PRICE


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

MORE STUFF :biggrin: 
8" CHROME CYLINDERS**NEW** $90 SHIPPED









BLACK TANKS**NEW**$30 SHIPPED









8" PRO-HOPPER CYLINDERS**USED**REBUILT GREAT SHAPE $50 SHIPPED
**SOLD**








PRO-HOPPER #11 PUMPHEAD**BARELY USED**$40 SHIPPED









PAIR SHOWTIME BEARING CAPS**USED**$30 SHIPPED
**SOLD**


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Got any coils or quick disconnects, check valves?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

price on 2 chrome motors 1 set pf powerballs and set of reverse deep cups shipped to 70546


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 20 2010, 01:38 PM~19118487
> *price on 2 chrome motors 1 set pf powerballs and set of reverse deep cups shipped to 70546
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

RETURN HOSES **NEW** $8 EACH









STAINLESS BRAID RETURNS **NEW** $14 EACH


----------



## quique21 (May 23, 2009)

Homie has good prices and fast shipping!


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Used pumpheads still work $15 each plus shipping


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

how much 4 the show time block and a gear. what gears arethey that u got ship to 92227...


----------



## jmartinez0011 (Sep 13, 2010)

How much for the pair off powerballs shipped to 77396 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

all 3 ship to 93702


> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 22 2010, 05:43 PM~19135747
> *Used pumpheads still work $15 each plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

u got a prohopper backing plate with rods? if so price?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

All PM'ed thanks for buying homies :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Regular reverse cups **NEW** $35 SHIPPED









Showtime bearing caps **USED** GOOD SHAPE $40 SHIPPED for the pair


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR PURCHASES AND HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING :biggrin: I WILL POST MORE GREAT DEALS TOMORROW


----------



## fuck wat you think (Nov 21, 2010)

do you got some coils or some shocks?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

I have more motors coming in monday :biggrin: 
Also some new pricing on the used stuff that has not sold.
Pro-hopper cylinders 8" $40 shipped
Showtime bearing caps $30 shipped
Showtime steel block**new** $55 shipped


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Pro-hopper y-block **new** $20 shipped









Black double post motor from Black Magic **NEW**$80 shipped


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

nice guy good deal will be doin more business in the future thanks


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

GOT MORE MOTORS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

slowdown?$$


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

ALL PM's ANSWERED.I CAN COMBINE SHIPPING ON MULTIPUL ITEMS :biggrin: 
SAVE SOME DOUGH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT 

thanks for the parts :biggrin:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

do u have eny dump solenoids?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 30 2010, 05:27 PM~19203697
> *do u have eny dump solenoids?
> *


NO BRO SORRY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

great prices!


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 22 2010, 06:43 PM~19135747
> *Used pumpheads still work $15 each plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 18702


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Showtime torpedo's $140 shipped for the 2 8" cylinders,cups and donuts


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE HOMIES BUYIN TTT


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Got a piston pump for a good price or trade for 2 of my pumps?


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 30 2010, 07:35 PM~19203732
> *NO BRO SORRY
> *


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 4 2010, 04:47 PM~19237720
> *Got a piston pump for a good price or trade for 2 of my pumps?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## delta 88 riderz (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/vegas%202010%2001
POWER BALLS--NEW--$48 PLUS SHIPPING
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/hydraulics%20034.jpg
[/quote]


still have this how much shipped to 95341


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/vegas%202010%2001
> POWER BALLS--NEW--$48 PLUS SHIPPING
> [img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/hydraulics%20034.jpg


still have this how much shipped to 95341
[/quote]
PM'ed bro


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

how mush on 3 stainless braided returns to 64012?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 7 2010, 06:33 PM~19266722
> *how mush on 3 stainless braided returns to 64012?
> *


$45 shipped bro :biggrin: paypal ready


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

cyls just got in thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 8 2010, 05:12 PM~19275906
> *cyls just got in thanks bro  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime bro :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

PAYPAL ADDRESS? I WANT HE SHOWTIME MOTOR CAPS


----------



## jmedina122579 (May 23, 2010)

hey got any reverse flow cylinders and how much


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 29 2010, 08:32 PM~19194888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


torpedo's $$$$SOLD$$$$


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jmedina122579_@Dec 9 2010, 09:26 AM~19282576
> *hey got any reverse flow cylinders and how much
> *


Sorry no reverse flow bro


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Still have dumps and motors :biggrin: 
16" cylinders (FATS) $125 shipped


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

price on two motors to 96797 hawaii, and do you have any blowproof dumps


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

do u got any fittings for sale ? i need some elbows 4 my front cylinders #8 ! 3/8??


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

DO YOU GOT ANY SQUARE DUMPS?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Gonna be postin more stuff homies STAY TUNED
Thanks to all that have purchased  leave some feedback :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DID YOU GET MY ORDER/PAYMENT?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 13 2010, 06:11 PM~19318034
> *DID YOU GET MY ORDER/PAYMENT?
> *


GOT IT BRO  SHIPPED IT TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 13 2010, 06:31 PM~19318189
> *GOT IT BRO  SHIPPED IT TODAY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 12 2010, 06:37 AM~19306150
> *DO YOU GOT ANY SQUARE DUMPS?
> *


NO REPLY MUST MEAN NO  :dunno:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 13 2010, 10:45 PM~19320173
> *NO REPLY MUST MEAN NO   :dunno:
> *


HES PROBALY JUST BUSY..SOLOCO IS A GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH IM SURE HE WILL GET BACK TO U..


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 13 2010, 09:53 PM~19320261
> *HES PROBALY JUST BUSY..SOLOCO IS A GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH IM SURE HE WILL  GET BACK TO U..
> *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

any cups for coilover set-ups? :wow:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 13 2010, 10:39 PM~19320716
> *any cups for coilover set-ups? :wow:
> *


Yep deep and regular


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 13 2010, 09:45 PM~19320173
> *NO REPLY MUST MEAN NO   :dunno:
> *


my homie has an adex


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

QUOTE]







[/QUOTE]
***sold***sold***


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

I think I have some old Showtime squares too.They never did work to good


----------



## low&slow916 (Dec 15, 2010)

how much 4 the adex


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

wow good shit
:thumbsup:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

$350 plus shipping on the adex.Special built with a HD candle


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


springs $120 plus shipping


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

10" chrome cylinders **new**$90 shipped
deep cups**new**$40 shipped


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 20 2010, 01:08 PM~19118308
> *MORE STUFF :biggrin:
> 8" CHROME CYLINDERS**NEW** $90 SHIPPED
> ****new price $80 shipped****
> ...


SOLD*SOLD*SOLD*


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

How many motors u have and wat ton coils u got


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteRidin'High_@Dec 15 2010, 08:26 PM~19337986
> *How many motors u have and wat ton coils u got
> *


I have lots a motors springs the white are 31/2 and I have 41/2


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 14 2010, 07:07 PM~19326936
> *Yep deep and regular
> *


PICS AND PRICES SHIPPED ON BOTH...


----------



## lakras c.c. 818 (May 19, 2010)

do you still have the powerballs?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> QUOTE]


[/quote]

ANY TRADES FOR ADEX?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 14 2010, 06:12 PM~19326986
> *I think I have some old Showtime squares too.They never did work to good
> *


PRICE & PICS PLEASE


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SOLO CALL OR TEXT ME 801-425-9879 VIC


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 15 2010, 07:28 PM~19337528
> *
> *


i see u still are showing those showtime end caps for sale????????????
i thought i bought those


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 16 2010, 07:18 AM~19341588
> *i see u still are showing those showtime end caps for sale????????????
> i thought i bought those
> *


LOOK AGAIN HOMIE SOLD AND SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 15 2010, 10:31 PM~19339452
> *PICS AND PRICES SHIPPED ON BOTH...
> *


AT THE FIRST OF THE THREAD :biggrin: 
REGULAR REVERSE CUPS $35 SHIPPED


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 29 2010, 08:32 PM~19194888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


**SOLD**SOLD**


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

JUST GOT THEM TODAY. DAMN THAT WAS FAST THANX


----------



## rollin_in_a_62 (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 22 2010, 05:43 PM~19135747
> *Used pumpheads still work $15 each plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


do u still got them i'll take 2 :biggrin: send me your info


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

ANY TRADES FOR ADEX?
[/quote]
MY HOMIE WILL ONLY TRADE FOR CASH :biggrin:


----------



## rollin_in_a_62 (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin_in_a_62_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 PM~19347045
> *do u still got them i'll take 2 :biggrin: send me your info
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lakras c.c. 818_@Dec 15 2010, 11:10 PM~19339811
> *do you still have the powerballs?
> *


I have 12 pair you need all of em :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin_in_a_62_@Dec 16 2010, 08:32 PM~19347705
> *:dunno:
> *


NEED TO KEEP THAT DUECE OUT THE SNOW BRO


----------



## rollin_in_a_62 (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 16 2010, 08:48 PM~19347842
> *NEED TO KEEP THAT DUECE OUT THE SNOW BRO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DUECE :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> ANY TRADES FOR ADEX?


MY HOMIE WILL ONLY TRADE FOR CASH :biggrin:
[/quote]
LOL :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 22 2010, 05:43 PM~19135747
> *Used pumpheads still work $15 each plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


**SOLD**SOLD**


----------



## rollin_in_a_62 (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 17 2010, 04:49 PM~19354960
> ***SOLD**SOLD**
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 16 2010, 05:43 PM~19346266
> ***SOLD**SOLD**
> *


  thanks and quick ship :cheesy:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> QUOTE]


***sold***sold***
[/quote]
***SOLD****


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

any more parts for sale? pm list of whats left..Thanks


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

do you still have the 10" chrome cylinders


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Dec 19 2010, 05:57 PM~19369713
> *do you still have the 10" chrome cylinders
> *


Still have 8" and 10"


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 16 2010, 06:38 PM~19086060
> *NEED TO SELL NEW CHROME HEAVY DUTY MOTORS
> VENTED BEARING CAP--BRAND NEW--$75 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> ...


still have power balls,motors and cups


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR CHROME CYLINDERS 8" SHIPPED TO 30721


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

still have the showtime block and more dumps :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Dec 19 2010, 07:53 PM~19370752
> *HOW MUCH FOR CHROME CYLINDERS 8" SHIPPED TO 30721
> *


$80 shipped


----------



## Mazdaholic (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 19 2010, 07:53 PM~19370753
> *still have the showtime block and more dumps :biggrin:
> *


what kind of deal will you do on 6 dumps shipped to 72834 ?


----------



## kaos512 (Dec 20, 2010)

:biggrin: do u have any dump blocks or cartridges? if so, shipping to 78666 with a HD motor and 10" cylinders ?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaos512_@Dec 19 2010, 10:32 PM~19372231
> *:biggrin: do u have any dump blocks or cartridges? if so, shipping to 78666 with a HD motor and 10" cylinders ?
> *


I only have complete dumps homie shipping on the motor and cylinders $15


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

the chrome 8" n 10" a set of power balls to 559 what coast


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Dec 20 2010, 08:24 PM~19379549
> * the chrome 8" n 10" a set of power balls to 559 what coast
> *


shipping $15


----------



## 1963Tray (Jul 3, 2008)

how much for 3 of those steel braided lines shipped to 43068?


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Dec 20 2010, 08:24 PM~19379549
> * the chrome 8" n 10" a set of power balls to 559 what coast
> *


is 15 a piece or to ship all 3 to 559


----------



## rollin_in_a_62 (Oct 21, 2010)

got my parts today


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Dec 21 2010, 09:20 AM~19383928
> *is 15 a piece or to ship all 3 to 559
> *


I can fit all these in a USPS priority box for $15 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin_in_a_62_@Dec 21 2010, 02:28 PM~19386114
> *got my parts today
> *


Nice great sellin to you bro need anything else hit me up anytime :biggrin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

you have any new or good used 12"cylinders dont have to be chrome


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Dec 21 2010, 10:03 PM~19389968
> * you have any new or good used 12"cylinders dont have to be chrome
> *


Sorry I dont


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 16 2010, 06:38 PM~19086060
> *NEED TO SELL NEW CHROME HEAVY DUTY MOTORS
> VENTED BEARING CAP--BRAND NEW--$75 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> ...


still got those powerballs?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Dec 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19400248
> *still got those powerballs?
> *


Yesssir :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks homie got my parts today Merry Christmas homie


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

got any 14" inch cylinders?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

PM ME PRICE ON COIL OVER CUPS AND POWER BALLS


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 25 2010, 02:19 AM~19416447
> *PM ME PRICE ON  COIL OVER CUPS AND POWER BALLS
> *


----------



## rollin_in_a_62 (Oct 21, 2010)

what all parts do u still got left


----------



## kaos512 (Dec 20, 2010)

Any dumps left and price please ....


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Post up what all u have left I'm looking for somethings.


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Sup bro, do you still have any chrome tanks? if so how much shipped to 78577?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Dec 25 2010, 12:42 AM~19416241
> *got any 14" inch cylinders?
> *


I have some 16"$125 shipped


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 19 2010, 06:11 PM~19113654
> *DELTA DUMPS NEW IN BOX $40 EACH PLUS SHIPPING PRIORITY USPS $5.95
> 
> 
> ...


STILL HAVE DUMPS


----------



## moneytalks63 (Jan 7, 2008)

u still have those power balls...also need sum deep cups


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you still have gears?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theebizz_@Dec 27 2010, 02:21 PM~19432223
> *Do you still have gears?
> *


Used gears are gone bro


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 16 2010, 06:38 PM~19086060
> *NEED TO SELL NEW CHROME HEAVY DUTY MOTORS
> VENTED BEARING CAP--BRAND NEW--$75 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> ...


Still have these


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 27 2010, 10:17 AM~19174757
> *Pro-hopper y-block **new** $20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


Still have this stuff


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Still have the white full sack of springs?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Dec 27 2010, 07:26 PM~19434425
> *Still have the white full sack of springs?
> *


YEP


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 27 2010, 09:17 AM~19174757
> *Pro-hopper y-block **new** $20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent for da motor :biggrin:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

do u have eny gears left?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE RIDERS









THANKS FOR ALL THE PURCHASES AND ONES IN THE FUTURE I WILL BE SELLIN MORE :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 27 2010, 12:17 PM~19174757
> *Pro-hopper y-block **new** $20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD if you still have this...


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pm me a price on a motor sent to 93444


----------



## jmartinez0011 (Sep 13, 2010)

Say homie I ordered some switch xtensions on the 22 of december and I still haven't gotten them i ordered some stuff on ebay on new years eve and got it yesterday what's goiing on I need them shippedd to 77396 I payed them with paypal :angry:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jmartinez0011_@Jan 4 2011, 01:20 PM~19500900
> *Say homie I ordered some switch xtensions on the 22 of december and I still haven't gotten them i ordered some stuff on ebay on new years eve and got it yesterday what's goiing on I need them shippedd to 77396 I payed them with paypal :angry:
> *


your stuff is on its way should be there friday :biggrin:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you still have any chrome heavy duty motors with vented ends caps


----------



## jmartinez0011 (Sep 13, 2010)

K thanks for reply ill wait for them couple more days :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Jan 4 2011, 11:17 PM~19507499
> *Do you still have any chrome heavy duty motors with vented ends caps
> *


yessir :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 27 2010, 09:17 AM~19174757
> *Pro-hopper y-block **new** $20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


if u still have da motor I WANT IT :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jan 5 2011, 06:38 PM~19514306
> *if u still have da motor  I WANT IT :biggrin:
> *


PM sent homie :biggrin:


----------



## listoB (Nov 17, 2010)

WHAT U HAVE LEFT????


----------



## kaos512 (Dec 20, 2010)

Have any more dumps available ? If so pricing and shipping total to 78666 for 2 and paypal info :wow:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 5 2011, 11:06 PM~19517682
> *WHAT U HAVE LEFT????
> *


Motors,dumps,cylinders,tanks black and chrome
gonna get more from the storage this weekend and post em up :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 3 2011, 11:08 AM~19490073
> *SOLD if you still have this...
> *


SOLD AND SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

need two motors shipped tp hawaii 96797 asap homie lmk, thanx, just got my comp back up and running, lmk homie thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Your inbox is full,Pm me the info for 2 tanks shipped to 93706...thanks


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Jan 8 2011, 09:40 AM~19539100
> *Your inbox is full,Pm me the info for 2 tanks shipped to 93706...thanks
> *


fixed the inbox had alot of PM's :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 7 2011, 06:10 PM~19533332
> *SOLD AND SHIPPED :biggrin:
> *


damn man that was super quick,i got it today :thumbsup:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jan 8 2011, 04:30 AM~19538258
> *need two motors shipped tp hawaii 96797 asap homie lmk, thanx, just got my comp back up and running, lmk homie thanks :thumbsup:
> *


Still got motors lmk homie


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

TTT For a good homie


----------



## listoB (Nov 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

HOW MANY MORE HEAVY DUTY MOTORS U GOT LEFT???


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jan 11 2011, 07:48 PM~19570450
> *HOW MANY MORE HEAVY DUTY MOTORS U GOT LEFT???
> *


A couple:biggrin: still got the black double post


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

:twak: wtf how many times i gotta ask before i get a reponse. :angry:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...those deep cups 32.oo a pair? how much for (4) shipped to 83814. pm if possible? those are the reason i got online today anyways :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jan 12 2011, 12:37 PM~19575670
> *:twak: wtf how many times i gotta ask before i get a reponse.  :angry:
> *


sent you a couple pm's I got motors if you want to buy them


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

got any more parts karnal


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 12 2011, 06:33 PM~19578722
> *got any more parts karnal
> *


I DO :biggrin: I WILL UPDATE MY LIST SOON


----------



## joeygees (May 3, 2009)

got any A DEXS FOR SALE LOOKING FOR SOMETHING AT A GOOD PRICE PLESE P.M. ME THANKS....


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: For Scott


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco+Nov 16 2010, 06:38 PM~19086060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by soloco+Nov 19 2010, 06:11 PM~19113654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***SOLD***


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

WILL POST MORE TOMORROW
STILL HAVE DUMPS,CHROME MOTORS,BLOCKS,CYLINDERS AND POWERBALLS


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 11 2011, 07:34 PM~19570959
> *A couple:biggrin: still got the black double post
> *


sent da payment for it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks bro got the tanks today! :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you have any new 2 ton pre cut coils?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Jan 14 2011, 03:29 PM~19597977
> *Thanks bro got the tanks today!  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem bro thanks for the purchase :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 14 2011, 06:04 PM~19599174
> *Do you have any new 2 ton pre cut coils?
> *


No not right now workin a deal to get coils


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

1/2" port block **NEW POLISHED**$60 SHIPPED








CHROME TANKS**NEW**$44 SHIPPED








9-16 KEYS $5
more stuff :biggrin:


----------



## oajr76 (Jun 24, 2009)

showtime c. nice got any more 8 in ???and your black double ground motors??? get at me............p.m.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jan 19 2011, 06:56 PM~19642727
> *TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

HEY I NEED 3 DUMPS HOW MUCH EACH DUMP AND SHIPPING TO 90201


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

got motors and dumps :biggrin: 
lookin in to gettin more but prices might go up a little for new stock


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jan 12 2011, 12:37 PM~19575670
> *:twak: wtf how many times i gotta ask before i get a reponse.  :angry:
> *


ONE MORE TIME :uh:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

THOSE WHITE 3 1/2TONS SHIPPED TO 84118? NEED THEM FOR MY CUTLASS


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 26 2011, 07:34 PM~19707711
> *got motors and dumps :biggrin:
> lookin in to gettin more but prices might go up a little for new stock
> *


u gettn double grounds


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg+Jan 27 2011, 06:27 PM~19716379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 22 2010, 07:43 PM~19135747
> *Used pumpheads still work $15 each plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


still have the number 9 .....and reverse deep cups


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jan 28 2011, 07:29 AM~19721025
> *still have the number 9 .....and reverse deep cups
> *


pumpheads are gone :angry: still have reverse deeps


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 28 2011, 08:17 PM~19725264
> *puumpheads are gone :angry: still have reverse deeps
> *


how much shipped to 32712


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

do you have any # 13 gears???????? how much for a chrome motor shipped to 95076?????? pm me thanks


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT thank for all you purchases homies :biggrin: Here is the deal I have 3 more motors and 4 dumps and a couple pairs of deep cups from old stock.
I will get more but I will need to do a small price increase. 
I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED


----------



## jesse75042 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Feb 5 2011, 11:23 AM~19794270
> *TTT thank for all you purchases homies :biggrin: Here is the deal I have 3 more motors and 4 dumps and a couple pairs of deep cups from old stock.
> I will get more but I will need to do a small price increase.
> I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED
> *


how much for 2 dumps and 2 motors shipped to 75042


----------



## listoB (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 13 2011, 07:04 PM~19589676
> *WILL POST MORE TOMORROW
> STILL HAVE DUMPS,CHROME MOTORS,BLOCKS,CYLINDERS AND POWERBALLS
> *


pm sent


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

how much for some 10 inch cylinders  new or used is okay


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ANYMORE Y BLOCKS. STAINLESS RETURNS OR CHROME SLOWDOWNS?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks alot bro!!! the motor's came in :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jesse75042_@Feb 5 2011, 09:58 AM~19794422
> *how much for 2 dumps and 2 motors shipped to 75042
> *


PM'ed


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Feb 5 2011, 11:48 AM~19794966
> *Thanks alot bro!!! the motor's came in  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem bro :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 13 2011, 07:04 PM~19589676
> *WILL POST MORE TOMORROW
> STILL HAVE DUMPS,CHROME MOTORS,BLOCKS,CYLINDERS AND POWERBALLS
> *


STILL GOT THE POWERBALLS? HOW MUCH FOR A SET (2) SHIPPED TO 96001?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Feb 5 2011, 11:22 PM~19798161
> *STILL GOT THE POWERBALLS? HOW MUCH FOR A SET (2) SHIPPED TO 96001?
> *


x2 and some 10 inch cylinders


----------



## 78 lincoln (Jun 27, 2010)

hey bro i need a set of power balls and a set of reverse deep cups. how much shipped to 93033 if you still have any?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 5 2011, 11:41 AM~19794927
> *how much for some 10 inch cylinders   new or used is okay
> *


PM'ed


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

got any more motors? if so how much?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 5 2011, 11:46 AM~19794954
> *ANYMORE Y BLOCKS. STAINLESS RETURNS OR CHROME SLOWDOWNS?
> *


I have a order in for hoses and slowdown 
I will check my storage for more :biggrin:


----------



## kaos512 (Dec 20, 2010)

motor shipped to 78666 ????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn bro you said goin outta business and got swamped for business,might just have to stick to layitlow for business :biggrin: best of luck bro


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

8" competition cylinders with 1/2 port and some deep cups shipped to 79601 if u have any left? thanks


----------



## getsimpalas1960 (Feb 9, 2007)

do you still have a set of powerballs and do you have them for a 2" fat boy cylinders pm me if so


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by getsimpalas1960_@Feb 7 2011, 11:19 PM~19815351
> *do you still have a set of powerballs and do you have them for a 2" fat boy cylinders pm me if so
> *


PM'd


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

I have been a little busy with some personal stuff if I missed a pm let me know
you guys have been great :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT=tax time teals :biggrin: I mean deals


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Feb 17 2011, 07:07 PM~19897102
> *TTT=tax time teals :biggrin: I mean deals
> *


u got accumax solinoids


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

You got any more powerballs and reverse deep cups shipped tp 68701


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

How Much for a complete basic set up with 8" and 14" cylinders? PM price.


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ill Take some reversed cups, Paypal ready! PM me.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks soloco! good prices, fast shipping. stand up dude!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

any updated pics of what you got left ?


----------



## dignity (Nov 27, 2007)

any thing left?


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

got any #6 15'hoses for front ? pm me


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Im gonna get back to you and get wut i need i promise :happysad: lol


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

You still got that heavy duty chrome motor, 4 braided hoses, and that chrome delta dump? Let me know asap Ill be in SLC the 22nd and can pick them up.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

I will be posting pics and info on what I have for sale tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 11 2011, 08:02 PM~20071304
> *You still got that heavy duty  chrome motor, 4 braided hoses, and that chrome delta dump? Let me know asap Ill be in SLC the 22nd and can pick them up.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 11 2011, 09:12 PM~20071864
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Pm me price might have a homie pick it up and I can pay you paypal.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Price on a chrome tank shipped to 75801 if u have any


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Here is a parcial list of parts I still have and have more coming
POWERBALLS $48 PAIR
REVERSE DEEP CUPS $36 PAIR
DEEP CUPS $38 PAIR
COILOVER TOP CUPS $30 PAIR
CHROME STREET MOTORS $68 EACH
HD CHROME MOTORS (POLISHIED BEARING CAP)$78 EACH
CHROME SOLENOID BLOCKS $40 EACH
10" CHROME CYLINDERS $90 PAIR
I WILL POST MORE NEW AND USED STUFF AS I GET IT OUT OF STORAGE
GO TO THE BEGINNING OF THE THREAD FOR PICS


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 12 2011, 08:30 PM~20078206
> *Here is a parcial list of parts I still have and have more coming
> POWERBALLS $48 PAIR
> REVERSE DEEP CUPS $36 PAIR
> ...


these prices include shipping??


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 12 2011, 11:37 PM~20079090
> *these prices include shipping??
> *


I wish bro I would buy shit from me :biggrin: 
Let me know what ya need and where it's goin for shipping prices 
I use USPS flat rate on most shipments


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 12 2011, 11:37 PM~20079090
> *these prices include shipping??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

hey bro sent you a PM about the 4 return stainless hoses and a chrome delta dump. Is the Block all black or is stamped SOLO? You got any Chrome G body parts laying around? Hope to see you next week sent word out to all the homies that I can pick up there orders for them . FREE SHIPPING haha :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 16 2011, 08:26 PM~20109528
> *hey bro sent you a PM about the 4 return stainless hoses  and a chrome delta dump. Is the Block all black  or is stamped SOLO?  You got any Chrome G body parts laying around?  Hope to see you next week  sent word out to all the homies that I can pick up there orders for them . FREE SHIPPING haha  :biggrin:
> *


Block is all black,What G-body parts you lookin for?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

This topic reminds me of Don't Mess With The Zohan.

"no, no, it's good for business" :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 19 2011, 05:26 PM~20130585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the #11 ? and steel block ?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 19 2011, 07:33 PM~20131243
> *how much for the #11 ? and steel block ?
> *


$110 shipped for both


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 19 2011, 08:17 AM~20127704
> *Block is all black,What G-body parts you lookin for?
> *



a arms anything chrome for a g body at a good price :biggrin: Hit me back up I leave tuesday morning and dont have a way to get a hold of you yet. I P md you my number?


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

do you have the adex plug how much


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 12 2011, 09:30 PM~20078206
> *Here is a parcial list of parts I still have and have more coming
> POWERBALLS $48 PAIR
> REVERSE DEEP CUPS $36 PAIR
> ...


price for 3 shipped to 98513?


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2011, 06:33 PM~20136291
> *price for 3 shipped to 98513?
> *


He don't offer a midget discount bitch.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 20 2011, 04:39 PM~20136339
> *He don't offer a midget discount bitch.
> *


good thing your mama aint tryin to buy no motors then huh?


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2011, 06:56 PM~20136486
> *good thing your mama aint tryin to buy no motors then huh?
> *


Touche little man, Touche.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Mar 20 2011, 04:33 PM~20136291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys are funny


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 20 2011, 05:03 PM~20136554
> *Touche little man, Touche.
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin: whats good big homie aint heard from you in a long time


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2011, 11:00 PM~20138845
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin: whats good big homie aint heard from you in a long time
> *


You got me confused with some else mayne.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 21 2011, 04:31 AM~20140625
> *You got me confused with some else mayne.
> *


nah you just give me shit enough on here


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

SOME MORE STUFF FORSALE




































HI-LOW DUMP ASSEMBLY I DONT HAVE THE COIL BUT I DO HAVE THE CAP ON 1
$45 SHIPPED
HI-LOW CHROME DUMPS $20 EA PLUS SHIPPING
REDS BEARING CAPS ONE DOES NOT HAVE BEARING $30 SHIPPED
CHROME CHECKS 3/8 $15 EA PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

GOT SOME CHROME FITTINGS UP FOR SALE
3/8 REGULAR CHECKS $6
1/2 TO 3/8 STRAGHT SWIVEL $5
3/4 TO 1/2 SWIVEL ELBOW $6
#6X3/8X#6 TEE $4
#6X3/8 STRAIGHT $2.50
#6X3/8 ELBOW $2.50
I WILL POST MORE LATER


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

how much for some good dumps checks and switches priced individual


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE_@Mar 24 2011, 05:30 PM~20171824
> *how much for some good dumps checks and switches priced individual
> *


You need new dumps?new checks?and what switches,3 prong 6prong 12 prong?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

got ne 14 inch competitions? how much if u do? pm me


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> Here is a parcial list of parts I still have and have more coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

YEAH HOW MUCH FOR DUMPS HOW MUCH ARE GOOD CHECKS AND 6 PRONG SWITCHES


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE_@Mar 25 2011, 03:54 PM~20180049
> *YEAH HOW MUCH FOR DUMPS HOW MUCH ARE GOOD CHECKS AND 6 PRONG SWITCHES
> *


new dumps $40 plus shipping
3/8 regular checks $6
switches $6
depending on the order $6-$12 shipping


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

o shit


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 25 2011, 07:52 PM~20181706
> *new dumps $40 plus shipping
> 3/8 regular checks $6
> switches $6
> ...


what kind of dumps ? brand ?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

so what parts do you have left ? you have paypal ?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 19 2010, 06:11 PM~19113654
> *DELTA DUMPS NEW IN BOX $40 EACH PLUS SHIPPING PRIORITY USPS $5.95
> 
> 
> ...


delta


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 26 2011, 03:19 AM~20184226
> *so what parts do you have left ? you have paypal ?
> *


Paypal ready got alot of stuff :biggrin: What you lookin for?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

reverse deep cups,


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

how much for reverse deep cups, powerballs, 8 & 10" cylinders. to 76133


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 26 2011, 01:21 PM~20186456
> *reverse deep cups,
> *


$46 shipped


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Mar 26 2011, 01:39 PM~20186542
> *how much for reverse deep cups, powerballs, 8 & 10" cylinders. to 76133
> *


Chrome cylinders or black?


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

I need a competion motor shipped to 30721


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

reverse deep cups shipped to 11757


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

PM'ed paypal ready


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 26 2011, 07:47 AM~20184731
> *delta
> *


any chrome ones ?


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

payment sent homie


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Mar 29 2011, 12:18 AM~20207413
> *payment sent homie
> *


GOT IT WILL PM YOU THE SHIPPING INFO :biggrin:


----------



## Big Dre (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 22 2011, 07:35 PM~20155557
> *SOME MORE STUFF FORSALE
> 
> 
> ...


Price and size of these checks shipped to 60110


----------



## Big Dre (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Dre_@Mar 29 2011, 08:03 PM~20213817
> *Price and size of these checks shipped to 60110
> *


you got any 14 inch cylinders?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 19 2011, 01:03 PM~20128912
> *This topic reminds me of Don't Mess With The Zohan.
> 
> "no, no, it's good for business"  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 27 2010, 11:17 AM~19174757
> *Pro-hopper y-block **new** $20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


GOT ANY MORE BLOCKS?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Dre_@Mar 29 2011, 08:03 PM~20213817
> *Price and size of these checks shipped to 60110
> *


3/8 female $15 ea $5 to ship I can ship more than one


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 26 2011, 07:27 PM~20187920
> *Chrome cylinders or black?
> *


Black will work.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

& a Y Block


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Mar 30 2011, 07:07 PM~20222402
> *& a Y Block
> *


PM'ed


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

do u have a empyt antifreeze green switchbox?


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

got my cups today thanks again homie :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FURDALE_@Mar 31 2011, 02:42 PM~20229029
> *do u have a empyt antifreeze green switchbox?
> *


Sorry bro i don't


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Apr 2 2011, 06:33 PM~20244273
> *got my cups today thanks again homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

HOW MUCH TO SHIP MOTORS TO 95823 :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 2 2011, 10:06 PM~20245622
> *HOW MUCH TO SHIP MOTORS TO 95823 :biggrin:
> *


Chrome street $79 shipped
Chrome HD with polished bearing cap $89 shipped


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Used pumpheads for sale


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

is that 3 marz and a rockford in the pics ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

prices shipped ?


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

how much are the used chrome tanks shipped


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Apr 8 2011, 05:07 PM~20294087
> *Used pumpheads for sale
> 
> 
> ...


$20 ea plus shipping


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FURDALE_@Apr 10 2011, 07:20 AM~20302693
> *how much are the used chrome tanks shipped
> *


I have 2 left if you want both $55 if you want 1 $40 shipped they are clean


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> STEEL SHOWTIME BLOCK 1" PORT NEW $60 PLUS PRIORITY SHIPPING $10.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey i need some coils and the pres in denver needs some coils too. you have any?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 12 2011, 08:11 PM~20324087
> *Hey i need some coils and the pres in denver needs some coils too. you have any?
> *


What ya need?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 27 2010, 12:17 PM~19174757
> *Pro-hopper y-block **new** $20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...




is this yblock still available?


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

How much for a 2 pump setup wit 8's and 10'' cylinders


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20383717
> *is this yblock still available?
> *


Sold bro


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

you have any blocks that can take a marzochu #9 if so pm the price and details


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

stand up dude. ordered my motor and got in in a couple days. didnt bullshit me at all! thanks homie


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm lookin for 16 comp cylinders and slip yoke for '83 Caddy


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

POWER BALLS--NEW--$48 PLUS SHIPPING








[/quote]

This is what I need. any left? Call me, i messaged you my num  ber


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

DO YOU STILL HAVE THE PUMP HEAD LISTED ON YOUR FIRST PAGE...THE PROHOPPER #11


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Apr 29 2011, 08:10 PM~20451026
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE THE PUMP HEAD LISTED ON YOUR FIRST PAGE...THE PROHOPPER #11
> *


yessir :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Apr 30 2011, 07:03 AM~20453246
> *yessir :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO GET IT...DO YOU GOT PAYPAL OR CARD OVER THE PHONE...LET ME KNOW ILL GET IT NOW


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

you still have the steel block.


----------



## lb_sws_405 (Jan 1, 2011)

ill take the powerballs off your hands. whats the cost to have them sent to 72901


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Apr 30 2011, 07:03 AM~20453246
> *yessir :biggrin:
> *


i sent the money to your paypal for the pump head...thanks bro


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you have the Alex plug ......how much.... pm me thanks.......


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

anymore coil over cup? 3.5 ton springs? if so shipped to 46806


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 2 2011, 10:59 AM~20466757
> *i sent the money to your paypal for the pump head...thanks bro
> *


I will ship tomorrow and send tracking#


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

8" comp cylinders....black or chrome....shipped 93455


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@May 2 2011, 04:42 PM~20469225
> *anymore coil over cup? 3.5 ton springs? if so shipped to 46806
> *


I still have cups let me check on the springs


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

do u have any 15ft hoses #8? also REG. DEEP CUPS (FOUR) &
COILOVER TOP CUPS PAIR
AND 4 DONUTS LMK


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

still wondering about that still block


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 3 2011, 05:45 AM~20473701
> *still wondering about that still block
> *


PM'ed STILL HAVE THE STEEL SHOWTIME BLOCK


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

your cylinders..bmh..?


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Dident get the pm but ill take it. my pay pal is [email protected]


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

i sent the cash....how long till i recieve them?


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

PM returned


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FAST SHIPPING AND A GOOD DEAL THANKS AGAIN BRO...


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE CYLINDERS...THE BEST PRICE SO FAR....TTMFT.... :biggrin:


----------



## lb_sws_405 (Jan 1, 2011)

what do you have left that youre trying toget rid of?  pm me what you have left


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb_sws_405_@May 10 2011, 08:44 PM~20526430
> *what do you have left that youre trying toget rid of?   pm me what you have left
> *


A 10x20 storage :biggrin: what you lookin for


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

I need donuts and 8' cylinders .pm me


----------



## lb_sws_405 (Jan 1, 2011)

i need power ballz, cylinders,cups and donuts, 3 ton springs and 2.5 ton springs and i need 1 hi and low bloc. if you have it. 8 and 12 inch cylinders.... :nicoderm: 



LB.............


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

powerballs, 14" cyl.... coil over cups...upper and lower...shippd to 55428??


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

hey do you still have that 1'' showtime block??


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

what about a pair of chrome coils i need two sets front an back for a regal?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 13 2011, 04:59 PM~20547909
> *hey do you still have that 1'' showtime block??
> *


Sold the showtime but I have one just like with a differant logo :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crawley_@May 13 2011, 07:44 PM~20548733
> *what about a pair of chrome coils i need two sets front an back for a regal?
> *


no chrome coils sorry bro


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragrider 1966+May 13 2011, 06:46 AM~20544410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM'ed


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb_sws_405_@May 13 2011, 04:32 PM~20547727
> *i need power ballz, cylinders,cups and donuts, 3 ton springs and 2.5 ton springs  and i need 1 hi and low bloc. if you have it. 8 and 12 inch cylinders.... :nicoderm:
> LB.............
> *


Workin a deal for you bro.I will pm it to you


----------



## IzodOne (Apr 16, 2011)

Still got Motors? :biggrin:


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

any chrome 8 and 6 inch cylinders pm me a price? any motors?


----------



## kaos512 (Dec 20, 2010)

:happysad: Do you happen to have any street cylinder o-ring kits ? If so price ?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 13 2011, 11:06 PM~20549273
> *Sold the showtime but I have one just like with a differant logo :biggrin:
> *


ha. what kind of logo homie?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 14 2011, 09:32 PM~20554459
> *ha. what kind of logo homie?
> *


My logo


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

need power balls with the mounts that goes on the pumpkin...mines broke off the pumpkin....and i have the old showtimes with the allen wrenches that lock in the power balls...so need help got thoes or a new setup powerballs that i can buy with mounts to weld back on the rear end?


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)

Payment sent thanks,


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

any chrome 8' cylinders?? paypal ready/


----------



## kaos512 (Dec 20, 2010)

How much for a pair of 10" cylinders shipped 78666 ? :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragrider 1966+May 25 2011, 11:41 PM~20631208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## lolow64 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 19 2010, 06:05 PM~19113588
> *STEEL SHOWTIME BLOCK 1" PORT NEW $60 PLUS PRIORITY SHIPPING $10.95
> 
> 
> ...



how much for one of these chrome tanks and 3 16 to straight spline keys ship to 46239


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow64_@May 26 2011, 07:37 PM~20636603
> *how much for one of these chrome tanks and 3 16 to straight spline keys ship to 46239
> *


PM sent


----------



## street star (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey bro I'm looking for two gears and four dumps you got any thing ...pm me ..thanks


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Have any 14inch cylinders

pm price shippd to 34758


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Have any 14inch cylinders

pm price shippd to 34758


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street star_@May 26 2011, 08:45 PM~20637249
> *Hey bro I'm looking for two gears and four dumps you got any thing ...pm me ..thanks
> *


New-used? what size pumpheads


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@May 27 2011, 01:25 PM~20641697
> *Have any 14inch cylinders
> 
> pm price shippd to 34758
> *


PM sent


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

pm me prices on any used shit you got for a 1 pump setup to the nose


----------



## lb_sws_405 (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 13 2011, 09:10 PM~20549303
> *Workin a deal for you bro.I will pm it to you
> *


okay got you message yeah look out for me and dont forget to subtract hard timez and stuggling discount on the price :biggrin:..


LB_405


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

Still have deep cup, reverse deep cup, powerball and 3.5T spring?


----------



## 1998JD (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you have any steel braided return hoses


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

any chrome tanks left?? new or used??


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

Any 8 or 6 in cylinders 1/2 in port pm me thanks


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

PM ME ON SUM CYLINDERS 6 OR 8S HOMIE TO 30721


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

do u have a set of 16" fatty


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Got any telescopics send me a pm if so what sizes


----------



## lb_sws_405 (Jan 1, 2011)

sup homie ive been tryin toget some parts from you but its been unsuceessful. id thought id try 1 more time. okay i need all 4 chrome tanks, i need a pair of power balls, a apair of 12 inch cylinders a pair of 2.5 ton springs for the bac cups and donuts.. for the bac..... here my phone number call me homie and let me know whats up and how much for the parts.i need these parts asap!!!!!............. 

LB (405) 822-6498


----------



## backyardmini (Aug 22, 2011)

Got any 3.5t springs how much shipped to 34711


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

lb_sws_405 said:


> sup homie ive been tryin toget some parts from you but its been unsuceessful. id thought id try 1 more time. okay i need all 4 chrome tanks, i need a pair of power balls, a apair of 12 inch cylinders a pair of 2.5 ton springs for the bac cups and donuts.. for the bac..... here my phone number call me homie and let me know whats up and how much for the parts.i need these parts asap!!!!!.............
> 
> LB (405) 822-6498


PM sent


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

backyardmini said:


> Got any 3.5t springs how much shipped to 34711


waiting on my shipment right now


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Cups and powerballs forsale cylinders too


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

soloco said:


> Cups and powerballs forsale cylinders too


Wat else u have pm me


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

How much for some deep cups and mini coils if u have any?


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

soloco said:


> Cups and powerballs forsale cylinders too


Wut price u have on deep cups, powerballs and 6" cyl?? Pm me


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)

U still have reverse cups


----------



## layinthedirt (Jan 6, 2011)

do you have any reverse flow cylinders


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ready need a set of reverse cups and used chrome tank ..pm me paypal addy


----------



## Mustek85 (Jun 20, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

i could use a set of powerballs hit me up if you still got them


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Deep cups 8 " cylinders chrome


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

U got a #13 marzouchi?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

They sell em new


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

i need some 3/8 elbows to go on my pumps off the block to go to checks and dump.. and a y you have any pm me asap cash n hand


----------

